
The Many Places Amazon's CEO Jeff Bezos Calls Home - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-many-places-amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-calls-home-1507204462
======
gamechangr
paywall...

Where does he own houses?

